# Menü für Pinnacle Studio



## Lorrenor (2. November 2006)

hallo,

bin ganz neu hier. 
ich arbeite mit pinnacle studio 9.4 plus. ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich auch eigene dvd menüs damit erstellen kann, oder ob ich nur die vorgegebenen benutzen kann. würde gerne eigene erstellen mit speziellem hintergrund und so. 

vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Lorrenor (3. November 2006)

weiß da vielleicht jemand was?

danke


----------



## axn (3. November 2006)

Hallo und Willkommen auf Tutorials.de!

Bitte halte dich bezüglich deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung an die Netiquette. 

Bin kein Pinnacle User, hab mir aber hier mal das Handbuch geladen und da steht z.B. auf Seite 154 das Folgende:


> Die auf Seite 153 erwähnten Ähnlichkeiten zwischen Titeln und Disc-
> Menüs beziehen sich nicht nur auf das Aussehen: Ein Menü ist im
> Wesentlichen „ein Titel mit Schaltflächen“. Im Prinzip kann jede Art von
> Standbild im Titel-Editor als Grundlage für ein Menü verwendet werden.
> ...



Sollte also möglich sein. Vielleicht finden sich die Menüvorlagen auch irgendwo im Programm-Ordner und lassen sich z.B. mit Photoshop bearbeiten..

mfg

axn


----------

